# June Lightning



## TheFantasticG (Jun 19, 2012)

My favorite two lightning shots from today... 



June Storms D by The Fantastic G, on Flickr



June Storms E by The Fantastic G, on Flickr
Thanks for looking


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice captures!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 19, 2012)

Your copyrights-- I mean pictures-- are beautiful! 

Well, cool captures. Good detail in the strikes themselves. Composition is lacking. Looks like there's dust on your sensor.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm liking number two, pretty cool.

Kinda hard to compose for lightning eh Rotan?  lolol


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

Pics are cool, but the watermark isn't... Remember I saw other pics from you a while ago and the watermarks were reaaaally annoying. Way too big for my taste. They're so big that seem to be the subject of the pictures.
I'll never understand why people ruin their photos by doing this and in such an intrusive way like this.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.



Rotanimod said:


> Well, cool captures. Good detail in the strikes themselves. Composition is lacking. Looks like there's dust on your sensor.



Really? Have you tried to tell lightning where to strike so your composition is more pleasing? Trust me, they do what they want and you better hope you have the camera pointed in the right direction. 

Never did understand why people comment about dust bunnies like the person doing the photographing and post processing somehow missed them staring them in the face the entire time. I just didn't care to clone them out.

Oh, and copyright stays  no one is forcing you to look at them. Dont like em? Your browser has a back button. Use it.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2012)

"Lacking" is not too inflammatory a word, so no cause for the alarm button - and you'd be surprised to hear how many members do NOT see the dust on their sensors and only say "Oh dear, you're right!" after someone has pointed it out to them. So nothing wrong in doing that, either. 

So, to whoever posts their photos into the forums here, do prepare yourselves also for forms of critisism that are not entirely positive.
The roof corner does make composition "lacking" - certainly where the lightning struck, everyone knows that that is outside anyone's planning.


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2012)

Copyright management is more important than ever.

However, when a copyright statement is large in both size and contrast it becomes a siginificant image element in it's own right. In other words, it draws the viewers eye away from the photographs primary subject matter. Many viewers just move on at that point becuase their eye has been drawn out of the photo. A smaller, less contrasty copyright statement still accomplishes the goal of copyright management, but does so in a much more subtle and professional manner.

Copyright management also entails using the EXIF and IPTC metadata fields. Much more copyright management information can be put in those fields including contact information and use licensing terms.

For several years now the US Congress has had on and off discussions about enacting legislation regarding 'orphaned' works of art. Expect that discussion to again heat up as many users of works of art, like photographs used for advertising, have the financial means and will to keep the discussions going, and to press for legislation that would be in their favor, but detrimental to photographers.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Oh, and copyright stays  no one is forcing you to look at them. Dont like em? Your browser has a back button. Use it.



Great attitude... That will take you really far in life. :thumbup:
The minute you upload pictures to a photography forum, you have to be prepared to receive all kinds of comments and feedback. You can disagree or dislike some of them, but that's just part of it.

Now, about the composition... You can't control where the lightning's going to strike, but you can set your camera in a better place so when it does you get a better pícture.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and copyright stays  no one is forcing you to look at them. Dont like em? Your browser has a back button. Use it.
> ...


 I'm doing quite well I think. Better than most of my friends I grew up with. Just bought a nice 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited (fully loaded with awesome). My house payments are up to date. Wife and I are happy together. Both sets of parents are proud of us. I have a good stable'ish job. About a hand full of people I'd call friends, the kind of people that when I ask for help burying a body, they ask where to meet and arrive with shovel in hand. Give me their shirt off their back and a roof if I need one and vise-versa. So, yeah, my attitude has gotten me to a happy place in life so your assessment is correct. But hey, all is good in my hood. Seriously, though, I know some don't like my watermark. It's ok. Really. I don't lose sleep over you not liking it nor do you need to like it or ought to like it. No big deal. Like opinions, it's just a matter of personnel taste/choice/whatever. They don't bother me at their current state, so. Now, if you want to pay me for a unwatermarked copyright, then by all means I'll email you my paypal address and we'll work something out. Composition was not the best, not going to lie. It was the best I could manage. I say that because I was shooting 24mm on a D7000 from the edge of my garage trying not to get soaked in rain water or run off from the roof. True, I could have cropped it in on the edge, but honestly, my better-half was hurring me as it was time to go to work and I chose to forgo cropping it to get it out and uploaded and posted. What I need to order are some of those rain sleeves. I don't mind a light rain or mist on the gear but not like it was that day. Once I get the sleeves I'd be much more adept at shooting out IN the rain for much cleaner shots... but there is still the Wife to deal with as she absolutely hates when I go storm chasing on foot. lol


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

So much E-Peen, so little pictures.  Cool thread gone bad.  :-(


----------



## amandamartin (Jun 21, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are awesome.  I like the way you think.  It's a shame that people nit-pick the way they do around here.  This place is such a "who's balls are bigger game." I spent half the night defending myself on here.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

amandamartin said:


> I spent half the night defending myself on here.



Don't waste energy on that...lol.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 21, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> you'd be surprised to hear how many members do NOT see the dust on their sensors and only say "Oh dear, you're right!" after someone has pointed it out to them. So nothing wrong in doing that, either.


 I guess I would be.


----------



## amandamartin (Jun 21, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> > I spent half the night defending myself on here.
> ...



Ugh, I wish I could just let it go, but I am a spiteful woman and always have to have the last word.  It's my Achilles heel....


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 21, 2012)

amandamartin said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > amandamartin said:
> ...



You say this right after saying: 'This place is such a "who's balls are bigger game." I spent half the night defending myself on here.'  ??  

Anyway, *@TheFantasticG*... That's fine man, I hear what you're saying. As I said, in my first post I was just trying to say something you could use to improve your pics. Nothing but that really. It's just that I sensed some level of aggression in your response and tend to react the same way when that happens. Probably something I need to work on. But anyway, no big deal. Who's to say I'm right and you're not after all. 

You probably already know this but just in case, a watermark is not going to prevent anyone from using your pics if they want to. You have to accept that risk the minute you upload your pictures to a public forum or anywhere in the internet for that matter. In this case I just have to circle it with the lasso tool and fill it with content-aware and it's gone as if it never was there. Yet again, just trying to be nice here and not pick a discussion. Have a nice day and congratulations on the new Jeep.​


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

It'd just be so much easier to crop it.  lolol.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 21, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> You probably already know this but just in case, a watermark is not going to prevent anyone from using your pics if they want to. You have to accept that risk the minute you upload your pictures to a public forum or anywhere in the internet for that matter. In this case I just have to circle it with the lasso tool and fill it with content-aware and it's gone as if it never was there. Yet again, just trying to be nice here and not pick a discussion. Have a nice day and congratulations on the new Jeep.[/INDENT]


 Aye. I know. It's like the locks on my front door at my house. It just keeps honest people honest.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't see the dust bunny until it was pointed out.  Doesn't say much for my powers of observation.....LOL.  As for the water mark, it could pretty easily be cloned or cropped out.  So, if someone wants to steal your work, the watermark won't do much to stop them.

As for the composition, If you would take the time to insert a water mark, why in the world wouldn't you heal out the dust bunnies.  3-4 clicks and they are gone.  Also, it appears to be a bit tilted with the right edge down.  (jmho)


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 21, 2012)

The watermark is auto generated by LR3 on export. I didn't have to do anything extra. Might have been tilted. I didn't check via the virtual horizon function.


----------



## northierthanthou (Jun 21, 2012)

Very cool shots.


----------

